

Why manufacturing gender equality in tech is a lost battle - tenscores
http://tenscores.com/daily/latest/women-in-tech-201506100700/?hvid=56Xh4v

======
dudul
So refreshing. Hope the backlash against the author won't be too harsh.

~~~
tenscores
I don't think there will be backlash, hard to argue with the fact that most
women simply are interested in other fields, which is a good thing.

